# TrustFire X6 - SST90 - my findings



## LiteTheWay (Apr 29, 2011)

I have seen a few shorter reviews of this light in various places including here and some conflicting reports so here are my findings which will hopefully be useful.


TRUSTFIRE X6

The fit and finish of this light is absolutely outstanding. Others here and elsewhere have commented on the machining and anodizing on this light and I can only endorse - WOW!!! In the word one reviewer (DR Blood), SUBLIME, truly perfect. On mine at least I had to go looking really hard with a magnifying glass to find even tiny blemishes.

The feel of this light is also great, to me at least, since I prefer both the look and feel of the longer form to the ‘shorter-fatter’ form. I also prefer standard (in this case 3 x 18650 - I use AW’s, not the ones which come with the light) to custom battery packs or highly specialised batteries.

All body sections are double O-ringed and the threads are perfect but some did have tiny metal filings and one had a 6 cm metal shaving loosely held under one O-ring which was easy to re-move. The thread was otherwise fine. As others have commented, no lubrication was evident on the threads and that is one of the first things I did - with DeOxit. 

This light is BRIGHT with great throw. It is of course primarily an outdoor ‘thrower’ but even close up on a white wall the beam is pretty perfectly symmetrical so it ought to please even white wall hunters. I do have a light meter and may get around to doing some measurements but ‘ball-park’ I go along with the circa 1600 real Lm estimates on high which are floating around the web.

It DOES have MEMORY although there are conflicting reports around the traps. The last-used mode will be remembered and come on next time if you turn off and leave off for around 3 seconds. Changing modes involves turning on-off within half a second or thereabouts. Maybe the conflicting reports reflect the fact that the first versions did not have memory but that recent ones do. DX, where I got mine, certainly advertises memory but other sites do not or are ambiguous. 

The reflector is insanely perfect - highly polished and VERY smooth. DO NOT do what I did and try to ‘polish’ it further - the coat/polish of the surface is very soft apparently and almost any touching will put tiny scratches in it. Fortunately additional reflectors can be had from DX (sku 47996). I may try to mod my ‘scratched’ reflector to see what I can do with the beam.

a 75 mm Optical Glass Lens () which supposedly works in this light with reflector removed and I have one of them on order to check it out. EDIT: THIS OPTIC DOES NOT FIT.

The switch is a reverse clickie and nicely positive. comes with a spare switch, 2 spare body O-rings, a spare glass ‘lens’ and a spare large O-ring for what I am not sure. I point this out because there are quite a few sellers of this light and you may not get the same ‘package’ from all of them.

CONS
I have trouble finding any real ones although see above on metal filings on threads.. The assembly problems identified by others were not evident in mine - definitely two screws holding in the SST-90 etc. The manual could certainly be improved: it is written in a better version of ‘Chinglish’ and does not mention how to use memory. I thought the internal packing of the light itself was excellent although the outer surface of the box did arrive a little the worse for wear - cardboard edges were cracked - even though it too was securely bubble-wrapped.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Apr 30, 2011)

MODERATOR - I am happy you moved this to LED Flashlights (I would have put it here had I thought straight) but I don't think the BUDGET sub-forum sends an appropriately informative message in this case. For better or worse 'budget' is often identified with 'cheap' and there is nothing cheap about the TrustFire X6. As far as I can see the build quality is every bit as good as much higher priced/reputation brands. The price is I guess budget for a light of this output - but $150 is still a lot for many people.

Would you consider moving this thread to LED Flashlights proper?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 9, 2011)

A 6cm loose metal shaving... on a $150 light!!!


----------



## FX-32 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice review, , this torch is GREAT but only if you can modify it a little.
I have a TrustFire X6 too, but mine came with the driver giving only 5A to the LED, I modified the driver with only a cooper cable connected in paralel with a resistor and now I'm getting around 7.2A, I'm going to buy another driver and I will connect the top part of new driver in paralel with the original one to get 10A (5A from each driver) and may be I will regulate it to get more than 10A (but that could be risky, i saw a picture in this forum of somebody giving 15A to a single SST-90... but I don't really know if it's really safe).
Other thing that isn't OK with this torch, are the cables from the driver to the LED, as DrBlood said, ther are very thin; so I changed them to support more than 15A.
I also want to try with the 75mm optics, but the glass in this torch is 74mm diameter (so I think you have to modify this a little to fit on 74mm). Could you please put pictures of the torch winth this optic, oth turned off and turned ON in night? That will be very useful.

I think this is an excellent and very cheap (but not bad quality, cheap doesn't mean bad quality for this torch!!) If you want to modify it to take the best of it.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Sep 3, 2011)

Just saw your post FX-32 - The optic does not fit unfortunately so I am not sure what light it would fit. Nice optic though.

I have not modded my light - mine works just fine and I still have not been able to find anything really 'wrong' with mine anyway. I am sure though that more light can be extracted from it by making the mods others list.

I still think the anodising and body work are second to none 



FX-32 said:


> Nice review, , this torch is GREAT but only if you can modify it a little.
> I also want to try with the 75mm optics, but the glass in this torch is 74mm diameter (so I think you have to modify this a little to fit on 74mm). Could you please put pictures of the torch winth this optic, oth turned off and turned ON in night? That will be very useful.


----------



## FX-32 (Sep 3, 2011)

7histology said:


> Just saw your post FX-32 - The optic does not fit unfortunately so I am not sure what light on DX (or elsewhere) it would fit. Nice optic though.
> 
> I have not modded my light - mine works just fine and I still have not been able to find anything really 'wrong' with mine anyway. I am sure though that more light can be extracted from it by making the mods others list.
> 
> I still think the anodising and body work are second to none


I have ordered another driver and the 75mm optics three weeks ago, so I think next week it will arrive 
The original optic glass is 74mm (and too thick, it reduces a lot of lumen output), so I'm going to resize the new lens to fit on the 74mm torch, I will post photos if I can do all the mods OK


----------



## LiteTheWay (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck with your mods.

Do you or anyone know where to get replacement 74mm lens from?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 5, 2011)

Go on ebay and put this in the search tool: "Glass Cover for 55W 65W 75W HID Xenon Torch Flashlight" or item number 270812394654. Its listed a s a 76mm. But for the price, I reckon its no harm trying to see if it fits.









7histology said:


> Good luck with your mods.
> 
> Do you or anyone know where to get replacement 74mm lens from? I can't find them on DX or elsewhere.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 5, 2011)

7histology said:


> Would you consider moving this thread to LED Flashlights proper?


NO


----------



## LiteTheWay (Sep 5, 2011)

DM51- Don't you think that is a bit bluntly discourteous - and unconvincing? 

I did you the courtesy of putting a reasoned argument as to why I thought your decision to move the thread here should be changed.

I know you are a "super moderator" (bow, scrape) but could you offer me the same courtesy rather than a "no" from on high?




DM51 said:


> NO


----------



## gblast123 (Sep 11, 2011)

Is there any mod so that you can use three 18650 clustered together rather than end to end?

If you just look at the battery length, it is 650 X 3, so it is pretty long, then add the head, etc...

It would make more sense to use a configuration similar to the 10.8v/12v li ion tool combination, ie, dremel or bosch, which is a much more compact design.

David


----------



## FX-32 (Sep 11, 2011)

gblast123 said:


> Is there any mod so that you can use three 18650 clustered together rather than end to end?
> 
> If you just look at the battery length, it is 650 X 3, so it is pretty long, then add the head, etc...
> 
> ...


 That's a very nice idea, I was just thinking the same! But in my opinion the only way to do that, is a self design with a Lathe.


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 11, 2011)

Thats the thing that I dislike about a lot of these lights with multiple batteries, they put the cells end to end making the lights ridiculously long and impractical, also quite ugly. They should do like Wolf Eyes did with the pilot whale.
Take the Fenix TK-70 for example, it's huge, it might make a good battering ram but it's a bit cumbersome. They should have the 4 batteries side by side and put a handle on it like all the cheap halogen spotlights have, if they did that I'd buy one but as it is I'm keeping my money untill someone gets it right


----------



## LiteTheWay (Sep 11, 2011)

It is somewhat a matter of personal aesthetics I guess. As I said above in my OP, I actually prefer the 'long-thin' profile to the 'short-fat' type - mostly anyway and definitely in the case of the X6 which I think looks pretty good.

In the case of the X6, it is also well balanced and nice to hold - because it IS thin. On the other hand, I think I would be likely to agree with you about the TK-70: I don't have one but I do have a 4D Mag - which is both long and relatively fat and while great as a club, is a bit unwieldy (good if you want to look like a cop or similar I guess)






JacobJones said:


> Thats the thing that I dislike about a lot of these lights with multiple batteries, they put the cells end to end making the lights ridiculously long and impractical, also quite ugly. They should do like Wolf Eyes did with the pilot whale.
> Take the Fenix TK-70 for example, it's huge, it might make a good battering ram but it's a bit cumbersome. They should have the 4 batteries side by side and put a handle on it like all the cheap halogen spotlights have, if they did that I'd buy one but as it is I'm keeping my money untill someone gets it right


----------



## speedsix (Sep 17, 2011)

I think any product from Trustfire belongs in the budget forum. I don't want to speak for the mods but I think I see why he put it here. It is not about price as $150 is not cheap. It is more about the relative level of quality between Trustfire and what it copies or attempts to emulate. 

I believe any DX light belongs here and all Trustfire lights belong here. That doesn't mean it is a bad light. The Rominsen RC-G2 is only $12 but is a good light but it still belongs here I think.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Sep 17, 2011)

_Removed by admin.

Rule 8 violation_


----------



## richpalm (Sep 28, 2011)

*[troll post removed - DM51]*


----------



## trkr124 (Mar 23, 2012)

I had mine for almost a year, then sold it to my nephew. He dropped it once, and had no problems. But it just quit one day, with no symptoms. He tested, and had power to the driver, then nothing. 

Where can I get a new driver/pill for this light?

Otherwise, we both loved this light. Looking forward to getting it back up.

Thanks.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Oct 4, 2012)

I have two of them, one of the X6's i had for a year now and put it through hell in the boat, in the shop, etc and still works great. the other is a recent newer one, and yes i agree the quality is outstanding for a chinese light. Its comparable to my SR90 or any of the best ones i have. The Trustfire lights seems to be better all around than the other chinese offerings and brand-name copies. i have had no problems with any of the Trustfires i have in my collection, all works well with no problems.


----------



## Darksides (Nov 22, 2012)

DX and KD have a 9A driver that work well, To the OP you should have received and extra lens with your X6? If the seller cant provide one
shoot me a PM and i can point you in the right direction ( post is bit old , never know)


----------

